# 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter



## Gamer090 (18. November 2011)

*7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*

Hi zusammen

Vor kurze lief eine Doku auf SIXX über Arbeiter in Afrika die in einem Nationalpark arbeiten und bekommen pro Woche umgerechnet 7.50€ !!!


Wie lange die arbeiten wurde nicht genannt jedoch haben diese Menschen ein kleines Haus in dem alle Schlafen also Privatspähre ist da ein Fremdwort. Fliessendes Wasser gibts da auch nich und Wildtiere kommen gerne mal in die nähe vielleicht gibt es ja Futter 

Luxusgüter wie PC, Handy oder Auto haben die nicht nur einen kleinen Laden in dem sie Lebensmittel kaufen können aber Sonderpreise gibts da nicht sondern die zahlen hant normal wie die anderen in Afrika.

Wäre das ein Leben für euch? stellt euch vor es gibt keine Geldsorgen mehr, wofür auch sollen die eine Menge Geld bekommen, denen ist es lieber das sie genug zu essen haben als Luxusgüter zu haben


----------



## ser0_silence (18. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*

Auf SIXX kommen dokus? Ich werd den ganzen Tag von meinem Weibchen mit dem Sender gequält aber ne Doku hab ich da noch nie gesehn 

Naja ich sags mal so, was man nicht kennt, vermisst man auch nicht oder? Von daher möglich wärs aber nur wenn man so aufwächst...


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*



ser0_silence schrieb:


> Auf SIXX kommen dokus? Ich werd den ganzen Tag von meinem Weibchen mit dem Sender gequält aber ne Doku hab ich da noch nie gesehn
> 
> Naja ich sags mal so, was man nicht kennt, vermisst man auch nicht oder? Von daher möglich wärs aber nur wenn man so aufwächst...


 
Lief etwas früh war so 2 Uhr Morgens oder so. Klar vermisst man etwas nicht wenn man es nicht kennt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*

Nein so ein Leben möchte ich nicht führen, obwohl man auch nicht so weit davon entfernt ist ( gemessen an hiesigen Verhältnissen ). Wenn man was anderes nicht gewohnt ist, fällt es einem auch nicht unbedingt schwer auf etwas zu verzichten. Auch darf man die 7,50 Taler nicht mit hier vergleichen, da die Preise in meisten Fällen dort ja niedriger ausfallen


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nein so ein Leben möchte ich nicht führen, obwohl man auch nicht so weit davon entfernt ist ( gemessen an hiesigen Verhältnissen ). Wenn man was anderes nicht gewohnt ist, fällt es einem auch nicht unbedingt schwer auf etwas zu verzichten. Auch darf man die 7,50 Taler nicht mit hier vergleichen, da die Preise in meisten Fällen dort ja niedriger ausfallen


 

Klar sind dort die Preise anderst aber es ist trotzdem nicht viel es ist sowenig das die sich nur Verpflegung leisten können und selten Kleidung am liebsten wollen die Süssigkeiten


----------



## Thallassa (18. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*

Da muss ich mir eingestehen, dass ich VIEL zu verwöhnt bin von unserer Gesellschaft als dass ich das über mich ergehen lassen würde.
Wenn ich unter dortigen Verhältnissen aufgewachsen wäre, vielleicht


----------



## iP Man (18. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*

wenn man dort aufwächst dann kann man es sicher aushalten sonst nicht weil wir es anders kennen


----------



## Mr.Fore (18. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*

Guck mal keine Dokus mehr auf Sixx... Der Sender ist schlecht fürs Gehirn ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*



Mr.Fore schrieb:


> Guck mal keine Dokus mehr auf Sixx... Der Sender ist schlecht fürs Gehirn ^^


 
 Wieso das denn?


----------



## Mr.Fore (18. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*

Das ist ein Alice-Schwarzer-Sender und da laufen ja auch nur so Rotz-Serien 

Also, außer die Doku ist eingekauft, bezweifel ich die Darstellung... Wie sonst lässt es sich erklären, dass du eine Umfrage aufmachst, ob wir freiwillig eine Zeit lang oder für immer "Lust" dazu hätten, unsere Privatsphäre, die medizinischen und hygienischen Verhältnisse, die Sicherheit des Rechtsstaates aufzugeben, für ein Leben in menschenunwürdigen Verhältnissen mit Unterbezahlung und unzureichender Versorgung. In Verhältnisse, die einen täglichen Kampf des Überlebens darstellen, gefüttert von einer Hand, die Ihnen zu wenig zum menschenwürdigen Leben, aber zuviel zum Sterben bietet. "Fehlende Geldsorgen" - man könnte fast meinen, diese Umstände erzeugen bei dir ein Gefühl von Freiheit, wenn man so bettelarm ist, dass man an mehr als Nahrung gar nicht zu denken wagt.

Das ist virtueller Armuts-Tourismus ^^ Vielleicht regt dich das aber an, etwas demütig zu sein und eine Ecke dankbarer dafür, dass bei dir zuhause, nach Schließen der Haustür, nicht ein Löwe vorbei kommt um deiner Mutter im Schlaf den Kopf abzubeißen...

Geh mal wieder an die frische Lust, Realitätsferne ist nichts, womit man sich profilieren kann. Und schon gar nicht bei hübschen Frauen


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*



Mr.Fore schrieb:


> Das ist ein Alice-Schwarzer-Sender und da laufen ja auch nur so Rotz-Serien
> 
> Also, außer die Doku ist eingekauft, bezweifel ich die Darstellung... Wie sonst lässt es sich erklären, dass du eine Umfrage aufmachst, ob wir freiwillig eine Zeit lang oder für immer "Lust" dazu hätten, unsere Privatsphäre, die medizinischen und hygienischen Verhältnisse, die Sicherheit des Rechtsstaates aufzugeben, für ein Leben in menschenunwürdigen Verhältnissen mit Unterbezahlung und unzureichender Versorgung. In Verhältnisse, die einen täglichen Kampf des Überlebens darstellen, gefüttert von einer Hand, die Ihnen zu wenig zum menschenwürdigen Leben, aber zuviel zum Sterben bietet. "Fehlende Geldsorgen" - man könnte fast meinen, diese Umstände erzeugen bei dir ein Gefühl von Freiheit, wenn man so bettelarm ist, dass man an mehr als Nahrung gar nicht zu denken wagt.
> 
> ...


 
Wer ist alice Schwarz? 

Das mit den Löwen ist zwar nur ein Beispiel aber du hast schon recht das es gefährlich ist. Das mit dem Geld ist so eine Sache, dort bringt dir viel Geldnix also hier brauchst du viel Geld


----------



## ser0_silence (18. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*



Mr.Fore schrieb:


> Guck mal keine Dokus mehr auf Sixx... Der Sender ist schlecht fürs Gehirn ^^


 Gefällt mir!


----------



## RapToX (19. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wer ist alice Schwarz?


 die große schwester von alice im wunderland


----------



## Aufpassen (19. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wer ist alice Schwarz?
> 
> Das mit den Löwen ist zwar nur ein Beispiel aber du hast schon recht das es gefährlich ist. Das mit dem Geld ist so eine Sache, dort bringt dir viel Geldnix also hier brauchst du viel Geld



Selbst dort kann man mit viel Geld eine Menge anfangen.
Wir leben nämlich in einer globalisierten Welt.

Und wer viel Geld dort hat, der hat dort auch eine Menge Macht..
Ist genauso wie hier, nur dort eine Schiene krasser.

& Alice Schwarzer ?
Das ist eine ganz böse Frau...



RapToX schrieb:


> die große schwester von alice im wunderland


 
Ja so ähnlich ne..


----------



## Koyote (20. November 2011)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*

Also wenn für das Land ein Simulator rauskommt kann ich mir vorstellen den 2 Wochen lang zu leben. Aber nur mit guter Grafik usw.
Ansonsten geht ohne PC und so viel Reallife mal gar nicht klar. Kommt nicht in die Tüte.


----------



## Hardwell (19. März 2016)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*

_Nein sowas würde ich nicht aushalten_


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

*AW: 7.50€ pro Woche und keine Luxusgüter*

Ja könnte ich mir vorstellen zumindest wenn ich meinen eigenen Raum für mich hätte würde ich so etwas auf jeden Fall ausprobieren und wenn es gefällt weiter machen 
Einziger Nachteil ist nach Afrika gehe ich nicht höchstens in eine Gegend mit weniger Krabbelviehzeug als hier


----------

